# Frozen Bloodworm or not? Please advise.



## panther2009 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

As my previous post, I got Camallanus in my tanks and thank for Cory's help, things are fine now(at least from what I can observe, knock on the wood)

One question that has been puzzling me is that is frozen bloodworm safe and clean? Will it bring any disease or parasite to my aquarium? I know I am a little paranoid since I found out this camallanus thing, it hit me pretty hard. Please advise! Thanks in advance.

Some findings from the treatment:
1. Rainbowfish seems not coping well with the Levamisole. I always thought they are pretty hardy fish...I have pencil fish, GBR and Apistogramma they all made through it with no problem. But I lost 3 rainbows!!
No idea why.
2. BA has camallanus! I never ever thought they could be the source. I saw one of Cory's posting mentioning it. Now I saw it in person. Mississauga store. all the way down the hall, Jewel cichlid tank. very obvious camallanus infection. Watch out whenever you buy fish from ANY store. this thing is nasty.

Thanks all!


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Frozen Bloodworms are fine.
I give them to my fish 2-3 times a week.
They looooooove bloodworms...


----------



## panther2009 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks! which brand is the best?


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are nasty,nasty worms. My discus tank got infected a few years ago. Nobody did well. I suspected bloodworms that I bought from a lfs that I don't usually buy from. That may or may not have been the culprit, but I only buy the Hikari stuff now and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Hikari frozen bloodworms are gamma-treated (i.e. parasite free). They also don't cloud your water.


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

That reminds me, my fish look hungry.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Most frozen foods are safe. Just make sure you buy from one of the major brands and not something small-time even if the price is great as it isn't likely a small producer would have the proper technology to sterilize the worms correctly. From what I understand, freeze-dried foods are more likely to cause problems than frozen and tubifex worms are the most common carriers.


----------



## panther2009 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you guys! that is really helpful!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have never heard of anybody buying ANY brand of bloodworms and having problems like live camallanus or anything like that. These things are flash frozen down to an insane cold temperature, and even encysted parasites/worms would die. I am sure they add a medication just to be sure. Bloodworms are not the big problem. Bloodworms are insect larvae and the environments they grow in can contain pests, so they are routinely screened for, and I would be surprised if Hikari was the ONLY one who added some meds.

The big problem is tubifex worms. They are grown in sewage. Think about it. Stay away from frozen tubifex, or live. Only use freeze-dried tubifex.


W


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

as a said note if you're using fronzen ones. Just put them in a little dish with some cool water and let it slowly come up to room temperature before putting them in the tank.


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

At what LFS can you buy Hikari frozen bloodworms?


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

most stores carry hikari brand bloodworms, very popular. where are you located? hopefully some members here can point you to a lfs that carries them in your area...


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

I'm located downtown but can go to any LFS in the GTA. Saves the hassle of asking every store owner what brand they carry.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

I am only familiar with the stores in the scarborough area. the ones that carry hikari bloodworms are lucky aquarium, aquapets and dragon aquarium center all located on steeles, near the pacific mall area. You could also go to m and j aquarium at brimely and shepperd.


----------



## Jynx (Oct 26, 2010)

Hm, never thought about that... I would have thought the cold would kill them all.

Anyone have any problems with Big Als brand?


----------

